# Buffalo Trace



## amizzy (Oct 16, 2007)

So to all of you who have suggested Buffalo Trace in other posts, thank you! My wife and I were visiting her brother and his wife in Virginia this past weekend and we decided to hit up the navy exchange post (he is in the navy). Went to the bourbons to see what they had that I cant get here in PA. To my surprise I see Buffalo Trace on sale for $18.99. So I grabbed a bottle. Now I'm kind of regretting only getting one. For the price point, it is a darn good bourbon! Kind of like Maker's Mark with a slight bite to it. Very smooth.
Anyway, Its always nice to have a group here on the board that knows their spirits. Thanks guys


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

an FYI......Buffalo Trace is re-issued Ancient Age Bourbon. yeah that's correct, the Bourbon that ran it's course in the 60's-70's then went dusty on the shevles got re-named and now it's a hit again. Not a bad Bourbon but I prefer Bulliett,Haydens.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I dont know why they dont carry it in PA I cant wait to try it I have a bottle comming my way from smokinj


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Heard great things about it...need to find it locally here in KC, though!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Its yum yum good..


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, I have never heard of this. It sounds great. I'll keep my eyes peeled for a bottle.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Sea Jay said:


> Wow, I have never heard of this. It sounds great. I'll keep my eyes peeled for a bottle.


Check out Malt Advocate.. They just reviewed Buffalo Trace under "what does John know".. There are two bottles that look great to buy.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

sofaman said:


> I dont know why they dont carry it in PA I cant wait to try it I have a bottle comming my way from smokinj


Some stores in PA carry it. One of the stores by me has it.


----------



## amizzy (Oct 16, 2007)

where are you in PA?


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm in the Northeast. If you check the PALCB website you can which stores carry it. The one that has some currently is in Dallas, PA


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I just tried the Buffalo Trace for the first time tonight. Two thumbs up!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

JohnRider said:


> I just tried the Buffalo Trace for the first time tonight. Two thumbs up!


the more you drink it, the better it gets..!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

chinomalo said:


> the more you drink it, the better it gets..!


No question, it is good bourbon. It has a nice fullness of flavor without a lot of alcohol bite. I noticed it had a very rich color. It is very enjoyable. I would rate it right up there with Woodford Reserve and Eagle Rare.

Now, if this is really re-branded Ancient Age, then I would say they their marketing dept did an excellent job. The bottle design is awesome. I drank a whole bottle of Ancient Age in four days when I was in Vegas at the end of the year, and I thought it was pretty good. I think this tastes better, but honestly I would have to taste them side-by-side before I believe this claim.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

coach said:


> an FYI......Buffalo Trace is re-issued Ancient Age Bourbon. yeah that's correct, the Bourbon that ran it's course in the 60's-70's then went dusty on the shevles got re-named and now it's a hit again. Not a bad Bourbon but I prefer Bulliett,Haydens.


I still think Knob Creek beats them all! That said, I think I like the Buffalo Trace better than the Bulleit. The Bulleit does have a little more complexity perhaps...but the Buffalo Trace is smoother and a little fuller flavored? Hard to nail that down exactly. The fun is tasting them all side-by-side and noticing the subtle differences. I love bourbon. Yum!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

It sounds like I need to get my hands on the Haydens and the Four Roses. I don't recall seeing those around here, but I will snoop around. I have not cracked that bottle of Elijah Craig yet. I should get to that sometime this weekend.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Just wanted to report I finally got a bottle of Buffalo Trace! Wow, what a bourbon. I loved the smooth, sweet, buttery warmth as it went down. I'm going to have to go back and get another bottle because I can see that this one won't last very long!

Thanks everyone for the recommendation.


----------

